# sheep breed pics



## redtailgal

It is very difficult for those of us making the breed pages to find pics to use for the pages that will not infringe copyrights.

If you have pics of your own, or can get permission to use someone else's pics, please post them here.

ALL breeds are needed.

rams, ewes, or lambs.

It would be best if there were no other animals in the pics, and no people in the pics please.




> You'll find the breed page project instructions here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787
> If you want to volunteer to do a page, please PM elevan


----------



## Royd Wood

Well this pic has been around the block a few times on here Its my purebred Romney ram called Mustard (Shame he got naughty with his head - tasted sooooo good)


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I've got quite a few pictures so I'll work on finding the good ones and posting them!


----------



## boykin2010

purebred katahdin ram lamb.  named buddy


----------



## boykin2010

This is buddy at 7 months old.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Hampshire ewe w/ lambs: 










Katahdin ewe and ram:















Southdown ewe:





Soutdown ewe and ram:





Southdown Ram:


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Romney ram lambs:













Romney ewe with lambs:













Romney ram lamb:





Romney ewe:










I have a few more to upload, but I'll do it tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## SheepGirl

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Romney ram lambs:
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC03474-1.jpg
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC03013.jpg
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC03166.jpg
> 
> Romney ewe with lambs:
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC03003.jpg
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC09858.jpg
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC09869.jpg
> 
> Romney ram lamb:
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC01431.jpg
> 
> Romney ewe:
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC02428.jpg
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC01979.jpg
> 
> 
> I have a few more to upload, but I'll do it tonight or tomorrow!


My Montadale/Babydoll Southdowns in full wool sure do look a LOT like Romneys! That natural color Romney ram lamb is pretty much the spitting image of my 3/8 Montadale 5/8 Babydoll yearling wether.


----------



## boykin2010

aggieterpkatie, does your katahdin ram have little horns? Ive never seen a katahdin ram with horns, although mine is not very old yet... The only breeder near me doesnt have any with horns...  
Love all the other pictures too


----------



## neener92

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Hampshire ewe w/ lambs:
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/P2270007.jpg
> 
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/Josieandsleepingtwins.jpg
> 
> Katahdin ewe and ram:
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC06499.jpg
> 
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC06267.jpg
> 
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC06733.jpg
> 
> Southdown ewe:
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC04921.jpg
> 
> Soutdown ewe and ram:
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC05100.jpg
> 
> Southdown Ram:
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC05089.jpg


Love your katahdin ewe! Very nice sheep you have.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie, does your katahdin ram have little horns? Ive never seen a katahdin ram with horns, although mine is not very old yet... The only breeder near me doesnt have any with horns...
> Love all the other pictures too


He wasn't mine unfortunately, I was boarding those two sheep for a while.  But he had little scurs.  They were loose and not very big, and I believe scurs are acceptable in the breed.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> My Montadale/Babydoll Southdowns in full wool sure do look a LOT like Romneys! That natural color Romney ram lamb is pretty much the spitting image of my 3/8 Montadale 5/8 Babydoll yearling wether.


Do you have pics? I'd love to see him.


----------



## finns&fjords

Photo of a white Finnsheep ram lamb. Will get some more if I've done this correctly


----------



## finns&fjords

Suffolk ram lamb


----------



## finns&fjords

Suffolk ram lamb


----------



## SheepGirl

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Montadale/Babydoll Southdowns in full wool sure do look a LOT like Romneys! That natural color Romney ram lamb is pretty much the spitting image of my 3/8 Montadale 5/8 Babydoll yearling wether.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have pics? I'd love to see him.
Click to expand...

This is the picture of my wether I immediately thought of when I saw your ram lamb:


----------



## aggieterpkatie

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Montadale/Babydoll Southdowns in full wool sure do look a LOT like Romneys! That natural color Romney ram lamb is pretty much the spitting image of my 3/8 Montadale 5/8 Babydoll yearling wether.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have pics? I'd love to see him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the picture of my wether I immediately thought of when I saw your ram lamb:
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4485_dscn1956.jpg
Click to expand...

They do look alike.   It's funny to me how Southdown really takes over in any crosses I've seen.  My Romney/Southdown cross ewe lambs look very Southdown in the face!


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Border Leicester Ram


----------



## purplequeenvt

NC Border Leicester lamb


----------



## RustyDHart

Scottish Blackface:    2 year old ram
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




             4 year old ewe....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      Ewe lamb......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




         Scottish Blackface flock....


----------



## aggieterpkatie

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> NC Border Leicester lamb
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7151/6433419883_e7927a310f.jpg


Cute! Do you have pics of it grown?


----------



## purplequeenvt

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> purplequeenvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NC Border Leicester lamb
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7151/6433419883_e7927a310f.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Cute! Do you have pics of it grown?
Click to expand...

*NC Border Leicester ewe lambs (8 months old)*










*Border Leicester ewes*
"Steve" 3 years old





White ewes





*Border Leicester ram*
Yearling


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Thanks! My neighbor raises them and I love them.  I love their ears.


----------



## BrownSheep

Big Bertha a suffolk cross ewe, a little skinny at the time since she just weaned off triplets she raised with out any aid. Pretty good for a first time mom.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is Henry a Horn dorset ram


----------



## wava1vaughn

Hi from Ga.  I raise Barbados ( Black Belly ) sheep.


----------



## GuineaLady93

Aww! Sheep are sooo cute!


----------



## Sheepdog

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Well this pic has been around the block a few times on here Its my purebred Romney ram called Mustard (Shame he got naughty with his head - tasted sooooo good)
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1463_farm_shots_042.jpg


LOL, what a nice sheep/lamb roast.... did you happen to do a dijon mustard lamb roast... its yummy and would have been very fitting for your naughty sheep


----------



## TexasShepherdess

percentage Dorper Ewe Lamb





Fullblood Dorper Ram, 7 months old





Dorper Ewe Lamb, 2 months old


----------



## charlie01

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Romney ram lambs:
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC03474-1.jpg
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC03013.jpg
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC03166.jpg
> 
> Romney ewe with lambs:
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC03003.jpg
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC09858.jpg
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC09869.jpg
> 
> Romney ram lamb:
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC01431.jpg
> 
> Romney ewe:
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC02428.jpg
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC01979.jpg
> 
> 
> I have a few more to upload, but I'll do it tonight or tomorrow!


Shame i can't own sheep like that. would love to have a herd of them. But they look very healthy on that grass lol


----------



## carolinagirl

I raise Barbados Blackbelly sheep.  Here's a few photos.  Ignore the cream/white sheep in the pics....those are Katahdins.


----------



## charlie01

Australian Merino Sheep


Merino Rams






Merino Ewe's and Young Lambs





Merino Lambs


----------



## Southdown

An Old English Southdown "Babydoll" ewe lamb.  Her name is Emma.





This is Daisy, an ewe that should be due in April.





Leroy, our wether that was born last April.


----------



## Erins Little Farm

Suffolk ewes and lambs


----------



## bnbfarm

very nice suffolk


----------



## bnbfarm

our ewe and her lamb


----------



## dwbonfire

reg. jacob ewe


----------



## greenmulberry

Icelandic ewe lamb, solid moorit color. My photo and I grant permission to use for any purpose of this website.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms

Jacobs ewe

 Shorn, shetland ewe

 Shetland ewe lamb

 Romney ewe lamb

 Jacobs ram

 And a side shot of the jacobs ram 


 Shetland ram 

And that's all of my little flock. Everyone was bought from show folks, so they should be a decent example of the breeds. Should, being the key word lol


----------



## Parsnip

This thread looks interesting 

Don't think anyone's posted a St. Croix yet SO HERE I GO.
St. Croix ewe, Diana.






Diana turned one year old last month 
She looks scruffy in these pictures because she's currently shedding out her winter coat!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Tunis Lambs


 

4 month old Tunis lambs!


 


Tunis ewes!



 Yearling Tunis Ram!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

She looks like she's smiling - I love it!




St. Croix ewe said:


>


----------



## Parsnip

HoneyDreameMomma said:


> She looks like she's smiling - I love it!



I swear she's always smiling 
I have a few more of her where she's looking over her shoulder like that and she's smiling! heehee
Gosh she's grown so much since that picture was taken!!! 
I'll have to post them sometime


----------



## SheepGirl

Border Cheviot ewe lamb


----------



## wava1vaughn

*We're in South Ga. Currently we're changing over to Katahdins. Here is one of our ewes with her Babies.

 *


----------



## Ruus

American Soay ram, ewe, and ewe lamb.


----------

